# Mike Lardy Advanced Workshop June in WI



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Mike Lardy Advanced Workshop June 25-28, 2009 - Wisconsin
Open to retrievers with at least two or more Master Hunter passes or getting to fourth series in QAA or running All Age Field Trials. Limited numbers of Observers and Handlers. Acceptance for handler choices will be designed to provide the best opportunities for learning for all attending. Topics include: handling techniques; designing blinds and marks; land and water set-ups; problem solving; how and when to use drills; individualized dog work and personal feedback for handler teams; participant questions; and much more. 

Go to www.totalretriever.com and/or 
contact Marilyn Fender, Workshop Coordinator [email protected]


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I sent my application for this event in November!

Who else is applying?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I sent my application for this event in November!
> 
> Who else is applying?
> 
> Chris


I think it's pretty much just you.

Sorry, I'm in one of my moods. :lol:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Sorry, I'm in one of my moods. :lol:


AGAIN?....................................................Or still?


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you and your great dog there,...Chris!

I have young dog named Juice that runs on their truck that I will be working with. I don't mind the firm critique, I've made it an annual thing, to have what minimal handleing abilities I exhibit, to be highly scrutinized. ....... Sure, this year will be no different, always ends up bettter in the long run.

Have met some very talented RTFer's there and hopefully some of them will show up again. Last summer's bunch sure was loaded with GREAT people!


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim, saw your lab run at the Lardy advance training seminar in Boston recently, a very nice dog. I thought back on your Golden that I had seen you with at a previous basic seminar a couple of years ago. Also, appreciated the technical pond and the finished results, it turned out great.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

lablove said:


> Look forward to seeing you and your great dog there,...Chris!
> 
> I have young dog named Juice that runs on their truck that I will be working with. Guess, I don't mind the abuse, I've made it an annual thing, to have what minimal handleing abilities I display, to be highly scrutinized. ....... Sure, this year will be no different, always ends up bettter in the long run.
> 
> Have met some very talented RTFer's there and hopefully some of them will show up again. Last summer's bunch sure was loaded with GREAT people!


Jim, Bus and I got our hats handed to us by Juice just about every time we ran a derby.

If I'm not mistaken, Juice also smacked us on our one and only Qual experience, where the judges were kind enough to give us a JAM. 

Looking forward to it.

Is Melanie joining us? 
Chris


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Jim, Bus and I got our hats handed to us by Juice just about every time we ran a derby.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Juice also smacked us on our one and only Qual experience, where the judges were kind enough to give us a JAM.
> 
> ...


Chris, thank you for your kind words. As usual you don't take enough credit for YOUR success. You and Bus had a great year! Remeber now, my dog is pro trained and handled. Bus, is all YOU! Big difference,.......

I am sure this summers WS will be great. I sure hope some of the folks I can remeber from last years WS (Don Bovers, Earl Dillow, Todd Scheuble, Joe Wattleworth and his wife, Jack Stevnes and his two great GR's, and my two most memorable Art Stoner and Chris Van Elmeren) are able to come back. So many great memories:

Chris had a young GR Clyyde that ran circles around every other dog in the WS. What a wonderful job he had done with him!

Then Art had his young Choco Mav, with him. On the last day of the WS, Mike asked anyone if they wanted to run this very nasty 300 yard - + water blind (The Garden WB). Mike called it one of best WB's in the US. Art and Chris were the only ones with enough nerve to do it. With an unforgiving wind to boot, Art and Mav calmly walked out there and 2-3 whistled the monster! What a job. 

Oh yea,...one more thing. While leaving on the last day, Mike addresses me and the gallery and says,..."Jim, nothing to do with your handling this week, but you keep the checks coming and I will keep sending the trophies"...... The gallery goes nuts!....... I have followed directions well. 

There acutually is lots more to these things than just dog training! The relationships that you start with some of these folks may last a lifetime. I actually met my best friend at one many years ago in GA.

Thanks to Marilyn and Mike these WS are able to go on!

So, Chris I look forward to meeting you and Bus and making memories of our own!

ps Heard Earl Dillow tell someone some very good information about WS "Bring a very thick skin and an open mind and you will learn something for sure"!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I think it's pretty much just you.
> 
> Sorry, I'm in one of my moods. :lol:


Must have been something in the air last night.... *sheesh* I was right there with ya.....

Have fun guys!!! Learn lots. 

Bring me back a "Lardyite for Life" bumper sticker will ya??

Angie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Must have been something in the air last night.... *sheesh* I was right there with ya.....
> 
> Have fun guys!!! Learn lots.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping my "barking dog" doesn't embarass me on the way to the line! 

I'll tell you what, I remember reading Mike's articles in the brand new RJ when it came out and rationalizing how what I did was just as good. Angie, my first exposure to the "program" in a structured format was that SWPA HRC seminar that Andy Attar did. (you were the lovely and talented assistant)

I'm so darn glad I have tried to apply the program with this young lab. (Still glad I have taught the bark/no bark as a puppy though!  )

Hoping for an acceptance letter one day. Can't wait to spend the weekend taking it all in.

And Susan B...no "stalking comments", please.

- Mr. Turtleshell


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

FYI -- The www.totalretriever.com web site due dates for the June Advanced workshop will be updated this weekend. We have extended the entry date by a few weeks. I am traveling north this weekend, between storms. I will be off the computer for a few days until I get re-connected in Wisconsin after an enjoyable winter in south Georgia. Send any questions you have to me at [email protected] but don't expect an answer until the beginning of next week. Please do not use PMs as I seldom look there. 

Happy Retrieving

Marilyn Fender
Mike Lardy Workshop Coordinator


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

marilyn,how long have you extended the entry for the seminar?i may be able to get off for it before i was not sure.i have a lab i was thinking of bringing this year.I brought a golden named Clyde last year.if the entry is still open i will submit an application thanks for you time


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Update..

Entry will be open until May 1...

I am packing computer now and will be back on it on Monday morning --- or maybe a little sooner...

Marilyn


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

vanman said:


> ..... *i have a lab* i was thinking of bringing this year.I brought a golden named Clyde last year......


Hey Chris,
So you finally crossed over to the dark side! :lol: :lol: :lol: I was wondering how long it would be ;-).
How has that fluffy dog been doing?
JS


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

havent crossed over all the way yet.i co own this dog with earl and another guy.I still will always have red ones for my own dogs.the little red fluffy is doing good.little snag on land blinds but we'll get it down.Funny guess what the black dogs name is?(EARL) the real earl just loves it!especially if he runs him.Wont forget his call name .


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

The www.totalretriever.com workshop section now has the new dates for the June workshop in the application section.

If anyone has any questions, write me directly at [email protected] 

Happy Retrieving

Marilyn


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Good news! We got our acceptance email this morning. Bus and I will be there as a handler team.

Who else from RTF is attending? I'm looking forward to getting to meet some of you and take in the seminar!

At this time, I believe there is still a spot for a handling team, and also some spots for obervers. Marilyn's contact info is above in this thread for anyone looking to try and slide in under the wire.

Who's going?

Chris


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Sally and Rylee will be attending. I'm trying to learn how to drive my Porshe and keep her fine tuned between her sessions at Handjem.

I'm really looking forward to the seminar I've heard nothing but positive comments from people I've spoken to. 
Angie, why don't you sign up? 
Sal


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

lablove said:


> Chris, thank you for your kind words. As usual you don't take enough credit for YOUR success. You and Bus had a great year! Remeber now, my dog is pro trained and handled. Bus, is all YOU! Big difference,.......
> 
> I am sure this summers WS will be great. I sure hope some of the folks I can remeber from last years WS (Don Bovers, Earl Dillow, Todd Scheuble, Joe Wattleworth and his wife, Jack Stevnes and his two great GR's, and my two most memorable Art Stoner and Chris Van Elmeren) are able to come back. So many great memories:
> 
> ...


Jim

 I think you and I first met at both of our first workshops. I am pretty sure I beat you by a mile on being the most unprepared and worst handler of that B/T workshop and subsequent workshops. You are right in that these workshops give you an opportunity to make friends and keep in touch with people for some time. I am thankful for that as well. What I sometimes do not meet is fellow RTF’ers. As I wrote you I am so looking forward to seeing you and Juice again. I have not competed against Juice (thankfully) but to see him work and do his thing at the various workshops is an incredible thrill. There is greatness there for sure. 

Chris I look forward to meeting you as well as I have obviously seen you on RTF. I do not post much since I do not know very much.

What I do know is that Mike and Marilyn put on an incredible workshop and I am grateful to be able to attend another one. Of course our buddy Don Bovers will be back as well with his awesome dog Hoke 

Jim is probably exaggerating a bit but that particular water blind was an awful lot of fun with my boy Maverick (he is in my avatar). Mike is very polite but I would love to know what he was thinking when he asked if anyone wanted to run it and I raised my hand. I hope to be able to do better this year. I have always had a hard time not being nervous when I have Mike behind me. Nothing Mike does of course just my inadequacies. Having a thick skin is absolutely correct but also for some of us easier said than done.

What I do know is that I have these step function jumps in my ability after attending one of Mike’s workshops. When you start as far back as I did (Maverick is my first dog), in terms of ability you need lots of help even with this kind of progress.

I cannot imagine anyone working as hard as Mike does to make sure everyone in the workshop gets something that they need.

In any case enough from me but look forward to seeing many of my friends from past workshops in a couple of months.

Art Stoner:razz:


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Actually the blind that Art and Mav did was closer to 400 yards than 300. It was a demanding All Age level blind and the Art/Mav team did a terrific job and if it had been a field trial Open they would have gone easily to the last series 

Yes, people do make friends at the workshops and stay in touch with each other for many years. It is always an enjoyable group of people. 

There is one possible handler spot open since there is one person that might not be able to make it that has been accepted. If anyone wants it I need to have the application filled in and sent to me --- the workshop part of the web site ( www.totalretriever.com ) is set up so can be done in Microsoft Word as an option and sent as an attachment. 
I don't need the deposit in the mail until decisions are made May 1

There are several observer spots open --- do the same as above. 

Happy Retrieving 

Marilyn
[email protected]


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow! What a great time we had!

This workshop not only met, but greatly exceeded my expectations.

Lots of great new friends, lots of memories, lots of new information, clearer understanding of how the pieces of the program fit together, and what sorts of things that one needs to focus on after transition.

It was an unbelievable experience. I can't believe that the three and a half days are wrapped already.

Mike Lardy is the "real deal" as a buddy of mine from Tennessee would say. Thanks so much for your hard work, Marilyn, Mike, Cindy, Ray, Pat, Bob, Austin, a couple guns that I can't remember, and last, but not least, Kirstin. Special thanks for your efforts on the organized confusion drill. We loved it!

Chris


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

Chris, I could not agree with you more. Mike tailors each day’s dog work to fit what the dog had done on the last series. He is truly amazing.

You should also not leave out the incredible fruit pizza that Cindy made for us. What a terrific and gracious host.

I too will remember the organized confusion drill with Kirsten and maybe for a couple other reasons as well. 

We should also not forget the job that Marilyn does every year to organize the workshops and keep everything moving smoothly once the workshop starts.

A special mention should also be made for Jim Harvey. He was a handler running his dog Juice (I am not going to get into the best derby dog argument here) and still found time to take quite a number of great pictures for the handlers. Jim is a world class photographer and his pictures that I have gotten are really special.

There may also be one less squirrel that will not be bothering Mike during training. 

As I drove home, I once again came to the conclusion that after three and a half days of running under Mike's watchful eyes, that he knows my dog better than I do.

Thanks to all that made this workshop so special!

Art :razz:


----------



## Briogirls (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone want to come and watch a litter of cute curly puppies that weekend so I can go!?


----------

